#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-05
<bkerensa> =o
<trinikrono> o/
<taggerdoodles> Ah, scotch, how i've missed you.
<taggerdoodles> so sweet, mild. Mmmhum.
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> taggerdoodles: =o
<taggerdoodles> bkerensa: hey
<bkerensa> taggerdoodles: Its still early for that paul :)
<taggerdoodles> bkerensa: 12:49 here :)
<bkerensa> taggerdoodles: I didnt even know we could mutter talk about such things on core channels ;) but in that case I'm about to fix myself a Rum & Pineapple
<taggerdoodles> bkerensa: yeah totally, no problem :)
<taggerdoodles> bkerensa: nice :)
<taggerdoodles> bkerensa: actually speaking of, I'm rather drunk, so I'm going to bed
<taggerdoodles> bkerensa: one love
<bkerensa> lol
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> paultag: You around?
<paultag> bkerensa: yessir.
<paultag> bkerensa: get popey's mail?
<bkerensa> Yeah I was just wondering if that was authoritative or just his two cents
<paultag> bkerensa: I just wanted to ask to make sure everyone agreed with me, but I don't think anyone will have a problem
<paultag> popey and I agree, not sure about the rest
<paultag> but I don't see an issue
<bkerensa> paultag: ok will I will let them know since PuppetConf is coming but I will use discretion when negotiating the size of their logo and where it can be placed on the banner and make sure it says "Sponsored by"
<paultag> bkerensa: mkay
 * bkerensa is going to go enjoy some nice chorizo bfast burritos now
<bkerensa> ttyl
<paultag> l8r g8r
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-06
<TrickyJ> !Ronnie
<ingenierodanish> new user coming to u
<dholbach> good morning
<joserobles> hola todos
<czajkowski> aloha 
<joserobles> podras contestarme alguna pregunta
<bkerensa> Anyone have any idea how I get CD's for a conference? I got a Conference Pack today but no CD's and the wiki says use ShipIT which has been down for awhile
<czajkowski> bkerensa: are you an approved team ?
<bkerensa> czajkowski: No but Wiki says UnApproved get CD's too
<czajkowski> bkerensa: not any more 
<czajkowski> shippit was stopped for unapproved teams 
<bkerensa> Hmm
<bkerensa> Likely might be good to update Wiki then
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<bkerensa> =/
<czajkowski> bkerensa: what team are you? and when is the conference ?
<bkerensa> Conference is Sept 19 to Sept 21 (Oregon Team) Its PuppetConf Canonical is sponsoring the conference
<czajkowski> bkerensa: Conference Pack approval is at Canonical's discretion, and any left over materials should be shared with Loco Team members for other events. To request a pack, please email the following information to info@shipit.ubuntu.com at least 4 weeks prior to the event:
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Yes I read the wiki.... and it also says to use ShipIt and links to it for CD's
<czajkowski> yes but you're an unapproved loco, that page must have been missed when it was updated and blogged about and posted to the ML 
<bkerensa> ok
<czajkowski> it was stated elsewhere in other locations 
<mhall119> if canonical is sponsoring the conference, there' a good chance they'll bring CDs
<czajkowski> bkerensa: best to email and ask though
<bkerensa> mhall119: Heh... I will check as I'm not sure who is coming from Canonical since the Canonical guys locally hang in our channel but the wiki probably should be update since even Americas was under the understanding that unapproved still get 75 cd's :)
<pleia2> I just read what the wiki page said, yes, you should email them and ask so canonical can update that conferences page
<pleia2> (if 75 for unapproved teams is inaccurate)
<bkerensa> kk
<czajkowski> pleia2: updated the page
<czajkowski> to be fair it was blogged
<czajkowski> posted to ml also 
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah, I don't remember everything :)
<czajkowski> so while a wiki page may have been an over sight it was in multiple other places 
<bkerensa> =o
<czajkowski> pleia2: netier do I 
<czajkowski> we can only update in so many places
<czajkowski> downside to the wiki 
<paultag> well
<czajkowski> it has a lot of duplication 
<paultag> unless we <<include>> tons of kruft
<paultag> or whatever that damn syntax is
<czajkowski> bkerensa: http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<czajkowski> bkerensa: you just created the ticket a simple google showed me that first hit 
<bkerensa> :P
<czajkowski> I don't see how it's funny....
<bkerensa> well http://shipit.ubuntu.com should likely redirect there? :)
<czajkowski> so a downside to a wiki is I've now had to change that in multiple places
<czajkowski> gah!!
<czajkowski> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/04/05/shipit-discontinued-long-live-loco-teams/
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<czajkowski> bkerensa: I've also updated your bug 
<bkerensa> kk
<czajkowski> bkerensa: the info was there :) 
<BigWhale> paultag, finally I found time to sort out UGJ pics and write a report :>
<BigWhale> ... right, so, I better put the battery back in the camera and take the memory card out ...
<paultag> BigWhale: :D
<paultag> BigWhale: where is it at? Will it hit the planet?
<BigWhale> paultag, yes it will be published on planet
<paultag> BigWhale: awesome :)
<paultag> BigWhale: you ROCK! That's really great news, can't wait to read it!
<grillocompu_> hola
<grillocompu_> quisiera sabaer cuando ubuntu el salvador
<grillocompu_> tendra otro evento
<grillocompu_> quisiera apoyarlos a ustedes en lo que pueda yo hacer
<grillocompu_> y ademas me quisiera unir a la comunidad
<head_victim> !es | grillocompu_ 
<grillocompu_> hola
<grillocompu_> yes
<grillocompu_> es
<grillocompu_> el salvador
<grillocompu_> tu sabes
<grillocompu_> you speak spanish
<head_victim> No sorry, using google translate to work stuff out
<head_victim> No sorry, using google translate to work stuff out
<BigWhale> paultag, http://ubuntu-slovenija.blogspot.com/2011/09/slovenian-loco-on-translation-spree.html here's the report, not sure when it will show up on planet. :)
<paultag> BigWhale: TY! :)
<BigWhale> np :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-07
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<bkerensa> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha folks 
<shahi> hi is there anyone from bangladesh?
<shahi> i need ubuntu 11.04 or 11.10 dvd. how?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-08
<bkerensa> paultag: Is your Wiki layout Open Source? ;)
<paultag> bkerensa: always
<paultag> bkerensa: feel free to gank at will
<bkerensa> paultag: I have been looking for a clean layout to gank.... When I use to edit at Wikipedia I saw lots of cool ones :D
<paultag> bkerensa: totally :)
<bkerensa> paultag: Thats a pretty nifty hat you have
<paultag> bkerensa: thanks, man! I tend to use the more absurd photos of me for profile pictures so people are underwhelmed when they meet me
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<mhall119> Bonjour
<nigelb> Namaskaram
<dholbach> is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/RunningReleaseParty what we usually link to if people are interested in running a release party?
<paultag> damn, dholbach is gone. Someone tell him (when get gets up in the AM) that yes - despite the clunky name, that's the current link
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<trinikrono> alo o/
<paultag> dholbach: RE yesterday, I only saw you asking about the w.u.c/BuildingCommunity/RunningReleaseParty after you left -- despite the clunky name, that's the current link
<dholbach> paultag, excellent - thanks :)
<dholbach> I linked to in my development update blogpost
<paultag> ah, sure sure
<mhall119> bonjour and good morning
<mhall119> hey paultag, did you see http://www.stgraber.org/2011/09/08/install-multiple-version-of-the-same-package-and-avoid-filesystem-conflicts/
<paultag> mhall119: no, but it looks cute
<mhall119> stgraber does some cool stuff
<head_victim> Anyone already aware of some loco.u.c meetings that occured in the past having duplicated the agenda?
<mhall119> head_victim: yes
<mhall119> I sent a couple emails to loco-contacts about it
<head_victim> Ah not actual meetings, agenda items within the one meeting
<head_victim> Unless I read the email wrong
<mhall119> we lost about a week's worth of data, and when restorting it some things were duplicated
<head_victim> I figured it would be related. Sorry I thought it only duped meetings and events not items within the one event. It's no biggie just was asked the question so I thought I'd confirm it.
<mhall119> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-10
<serfus> what runs the ubuntu planet? is it planetplanet.org ?
<nigelb> serfus: Planet Venus
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-11
<trinikrono> i wonder if any of the other loco teams has any success with creating a facebook fan page to promote the team itself
<head_victim> trinikrono: I have NO idea about facebook but http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=4323588812 is our team's page. Might be useful
<trinikrono> head_victim: thats interesting , is it active?
<head_victim> We're trying to revive social media on our team a bit
<head_victim> It's a steep learning curve for me as I've been a conscientious objector to social media in general.
<ejat> trinikrono: we did 
<ejat> getting kinda good respond 
<trinikrono> well the people are more social in my country
<ejat> sometime .. they making it as forum posting their problem there ... 
<trinikrono> so i am think to go the facebook way for a bit
<trinikrono> and when they get more able
<trinikrono> then to bring them in irc
<ejat> more quick respond compare to mailinglist now days
<head_victim> We've also started an identica/twitter account as well
 * ejat feels its kinda weird .. but thats what happening now .. 
<trinikrono> ejat: which loco are you with
<ejat> trinikrono: ubuntu-my
<trinikrono> when i tell people about irc down here they run away
 * ejat not making a fan page .. but creating a group : https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntumy/
<trinikrono> hmm
<ejat> so they also can discuss about ubuntu there .. 
<head_victim> We're trying to decide which way to go with that because apparently FaceBook is changing how things are done
<trinikrono> lol yes they are head_victim
<trinikrono> it seems they where heading to the pages
<head_victim> ejat: how do you find the group as opposed to the fan page? We're trying to use it to promote meetings and things
<trinikrono> just to have a idea
<trinikrono> you named the group head_victim ubuntu austrilia
<head_victim> It existed long before I knew about it so someone named it that.
<trinikrono> i named mine Ubuntu Trinidad
<trinikrono> ill add tobago when they come on lol
 * ejat for me .. i think group .. 
 * ejat sorry .. away for a while just now .. my mum asked me to go to shop buying some stuff :)
<head_victim> Tis ok my loco meeting is on right now
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> gah
<ejat> how to apply the meetingology? 
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<nigelb> czajkowski: heh, I thoguht you went to bed :)
<czajkowski> I'm trying to 
<czajkowski> people keep poking me and calling my name 
<head_victim> Someone on the Internet is WRONG!
<nigelb> Go sleep :)
 * nigelb notes he has been bad at sleepign lately.
<ejat> czajkowski: thanks 
<gilV> hello
<gilV> ??
<gilV> may tao b yan?
<gilV> helo
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> itnet7, happy birthday! :)
<itnet7> dholbach: Thanks!! \o/
<dholbach> :-)
 * nigelb waves to itnet7 
<nigelb> Happy Birthday!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-04
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> anyone home?
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, locodir-user!
<locodir-user> HI ..
<JoseeAntonioR> itnet7: may be a little late, but happy birthday!
<locodir-user> anyone from MM?
<JoseeAntonioR> locodir-user: may I help while someone pops in?
<locodir-user> need help with ubuntu-mm installer
<locodir-user> I've I/O error with ubuntu-mm cd
<locodir-user> looking for a  CD write in low speed..
<dholbach> good morning
<itnet7> JoseeAntonioR: Thanks!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-06
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> Good Morning!
<jedijf> bkerensa: will get to that email this weekend!
<Cheri703> czajkowski: do you have a minute? May I pm you?
<czajkowski> Cheri703: pm fine I may take a few mins to reply
<czajkowski> on a call 
<Cheri703> thanks!
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<czajkowski> TAGGY!!!
<paultag> czajkowski!!! :)
<paultag> czajkowski: how's it going, lovie? :)
<czajkowski> been better
<paultag> :(
<czajkowski> but not enough I can rant in 140 characters :)
<paultag> I saw a few choice tweets :)
<paultag> czajkowski: speaking of, I DM'd you just right few minutes ago
<czajkowski> I have  a way with words :)
<czajkowski> nope you didnt'
<paultag> "feck feck back feck sleep" ← I made one of your tweets!
<paultag> czajkowski: on tweeters
<czajkowski> ohh
<paultag> czajkowski: I wasn't thinking, I was on IRC at the same time, doh
<paultag> sorry :)
<paultag> so I came to say HI! :)
<paultag> How's locos going?
<paultag> all you crazy cats
<czajkowski> I jst saw twitter DM 
<paultag> rockn'.
<bkerensa> jedijf: Excellent! Can you also perhaps send a photo of one of your loco events!
<jedijf> bkerensa: photos have been lacking after our photographer moved, but i will dig something up
<bkerensa> kk
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-07
<USG> hi
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-08
<locodir-user> Jóreggelt! Intel Cre i3-as processor 64bit-es rendszert lehet rá telepíteni, vagy az kifejezetten AMD-re van?
<JoseeAntonioR> !hu | locodir-user
<ubot2> locodir-user: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<taowa> Can my loco team give me a free Cd
<czajkowski> taowa: what locoteam are you
<taowa> Ubuntu QC
<czajkowski> taowa: ask them they may have some 
<czajkowski> taowa: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<czajkowski> lists all the teams and their details 
<czajkowski> effiejayx: ping 
<effiejayx> czajkowski: pong
<effiejayx> :)
<czajkowski> effiejayx: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f62d22a92ed855624be306e8ab1c83e570c5eda5?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<czajkowski> effiejayx: london jam 
<czajkowski> if you want to join 
<effiejayx> awesome
<effiejayx> thanks
<czajkowski> effiejayx: howdy 
<effiejayx> :)
<czajkowski> effiejayx: killed our hangouts 
<czajkowski> the connection is being evil 
<effiejayx> did yuou try the slow connection seting
<effiejayx> setting
<czajkowski> effiejayx: your team might like to install https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Installing
<czajkowski> some little tasks there they can get used to 
<czajkowski> like signing into LP 
<czajkowski> signing the coc 
<effiejayx> cool
<effiejayx> czajkowski: if you guys want to join a smaller hangout let us know
<czajkowski> effiejayx: link 
<effiejayx> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1ce8d309c9067db5d0cc49dcc9abaaa644add382?authuser=0&hl=en#
<effiejayx> did you change the settings for low speed conection
<pleia2> happy jam weekend \o/
 * paultag hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs paultag 
<effiejayx> hey
<effiejayx> pleia2: :)
<pleia2> hey effiejayx 
<effiejayx> we are hanging out via plus, if you have a chance to talk to some of us down here let us know
<effiejayx> paultag: hey:)
<paultag> effiejayx: \o/
<effiejayx> czajkowski: would picasa tags be shown in loco team portal?
<paultag> effiejayx: How's things, I haven't seen / talked to you in ages!
<effiejayx> paultag: jajajaj well been working lots, programing . having kids
<effiejayx> since 2009 I have two new boys in the pack
<effiejayx> but working mostly
<effiejayx> but getting into the groove again
<paultag> :D
<effiejayx> any tips welcome :)
<paultag> congrats! and welcome back :)
<effiejayx> thanks dude
<czajkowski> effiejayx: yes you ned to go into your locoteam and add the team account and id you wnat to use 
<effiejayx> ok
<effiejayx> czajkowski: I'll wait for Cesar to arrive and make the changes to it
<czajkowski> cool
<effiejayx> how are you guys doing?
<effiejayx> we had an awesome hangout with daniel holbach
<effiejayx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjUAN9a8yCY&feature=g-upl he introduced ubuntu development
<pleia2> g 79
<pleia2> doh
<bkerensa> :D
<effiejayx> lol
<effiejayx> we are about to wrap up here
<pleia2> here too soon
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-09
<effiejayx> pleia2: we had a blast :)
<effiejayx> https://plus.google.com/events/ce209of7mqvmvef1ug6o76ile3s
<pleia2> yay!
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/sets/72157631474205044/
<effiejayx> pleia2: awesome, we also had pizza :)
<effiejayx> this was a trully global jam, for the first time we could chat with people via hangouts... it was awesome
<locodir-user> o/ and LoCo Council members present perhaps?
<locodir-user> *any
<locodir-user> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<locodir-user> FTR - I sent a mail to loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com and got a response that it was under moderation... but I haven't had any feedback yet after that. (has been a few weeks now)
<locodir-user> Will try again later... bai
<trinikrono> how are the global jams going, everyone it seems really quiet in here
<czajkowski> aye the channel wasn't used much 
<czajkowski> but the tweets and images have been nice to follow 
<trinikrono> i am waiting for people to show up to a bug jam right now
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> good luck 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-02
<cprofitt> hello locoteams
<jose> hey, cprofitt!
<jose> long time no see
<dholbach> good morning
<jo-erlend> The Norwegian LoCo has had it's website on a private VM.  We're losing that VM, because it was sponsored by the employer of one of our members, who is now going to work for another company. But we would like to continue hosting our stuff on a VM, so the question is; can we get one sponsored by Canonical? 
<jared> jo-erlend: I'm not 100% on what they do and don't do but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting is a good start I think
<czajkowski> jo-erlend: not sure you'd best ask on a RT mailing rt@ubuntu.com 
<jo-erlend> Great, I'll do that. Thanks :)
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, so, the "Approved Team" thing got changed, but the topic still says "Approved Teams:" for CDs ...
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: For help !lococouncil |Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams |Report  hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com |Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, looks like you did some changes to the topic;)
<czajkowski> yes no biggie just one of them things that needed to be done  after the change the other day 
<jose> !lococouncil
<ubot2`> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jose> anyone around?
<SergioMeneses> jose, pong
<jose> SergioMeneses: there's a deal with the team name change from -approved to -verified - we can't order CDs anymore
<SergioMeneses> jose, why not?
<jose> the form only recognizes people who are on the ~locoteams-approved team
<jose> try for yourself right now :)
<czajkowski> jose: ok so we can just ask shippit to update the form 
<SergioMeneses> jose, I have to ask to shippit
<jose> yeah, basically
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, right :D
<czajkowski> jose: it's only a week old of a chance 
<czajkowski> *change 
<SergioMeneses> jose, but it is good to know
<czajkowski> will be some teething 
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: got a link to the form handy
<jose> https://forms.canonical.com/lococd
<czajkowski> and I'll do the mail this second before I go and sleep :)
<jose> thanks, czajkowski :)
<jose> let us know when it's done - I was about to order CDs for an event
<SergioMeneses> perfect
<czajkowski> jose: can do 
<czajkowski> will take a while in the mean time mail shippit directly 
<SergioMeneses> I cant sign in, I'm at my office and I dont have my yubikey here
<jose> sure, I will do that right away. thanks!
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, thanks!
<SergioMeneses> jose, czajkowski we have to make a post about this later
 * SergioMeneses takes note
<jose> go for it, I can update fridge when needed
<SergioMeneses> jose, thanks
<czajkowski> mail done 
<czajkowski> <-- sleep 
<jose> thanks again czajkowski, have a good night!
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, good night!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> anyone know how to set the timezone of a team or event in the loco portal?
<AlanBell> ah, it is on the venue
<AlanBell> and is right :(
<AlanBell> so, daylight savings time, how is that supposed to work?
<AlanBell> do I just set to GMT+1 for events in the summer?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: morning 
<czajkowski> AlanBell: it's what I do tbh 
<rickspencer3> hey, anyone from the Washington DC loco around?
<czajkowski> rickspencer3: hey there
<rickspencer3> hiya czajkowski 
<czajkowski> rickspencer3: you may not find them in this channel, you might find them in their loco channel 
<czajkowski> rickspencer3: #ubuntu-us-dc
<rickspencer3> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<rickspencer3> looks like there are 13 people there ;)
<czajkowski> rickspencer3: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-districtofcolumbia/  is their team page on the LTP 
<rickspencer3> czajkowski, yeah, I saw that, but it was a bit out of date
<rickspencer3> and the team organizers weren't online
<rickspencer3> :,(
<czajkowski> nods 
<czajkowski> some of us do disconnect from irc, one day I'll try it :) 
<czajkowski> rickspencer3: anything you need help with ?
<rickspencer3> czajkowski, well, I just moved to DC
<rickspencer3> I am happy to be in a place that has a loco
<czajkowski> ah yes I'm following your blogging of the office 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
<Man17drake> giorno a tutti
<Man17drake> giorno
<czajkowski> aloha 
<ProMind> Good afternoon everyone ...
<czajkowski> ProMind: hey
<ProMind> Hi, glad to see some active !
<ProMind> I was wondering if this community is still active
<smartboyhw> ProMind, of course we are
<smartboyhw> Just that people isn't at their computers;)
<ProMind> I figured that yes
<ProMind> Anyway glad to see there is still life in here
<ProMind> The reason I'm wandering around here is that I am considering to set up a project of some kind using Linux as an OS on secondhand hardware for education purposes
<Rihab_B_A> bonsoir
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-08
<locodir-> weyyyyyyy
<locodir-> nice to meet you
<locodir-> who are there???\
<locodir-user> hi
<Geochr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/1212802
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212802 in LoCo Team Portal "List of registrants do not appear on event page" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Geochr> Hi all, it seems that there is no loger available the list of attendees on an event
<Geochr> Give heat to this bug by clicking "Yes, it affects me"
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-01
<dholbach> good morning
<PotatoGim> dholbach: Hi! Now it's night here.
<dholbach> hey PotatoGim
<PotatoGim> yeap.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-02
<PotatoGim> Hi!
<dholbach> good morning
<wopgan> fala moçada
<wopgan> alguem pode me dar uma dica
<wopgan> to querendo começar um team aqui na minha cidade 
<wopgan> someone speaks in Portuguese to facilitate conversation
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-03
<victorhugoquero> hola soy nuevo   queria saber como actualizar a la ultima version de ubuntu
<dholbach> good morning
<Tejas_> Hi, i am from bangalore india and looking for enterprise openstack on ubuntu
<KD_> hi
<KD_> i m facing a problem in my ubuntu operating system
<KD_> i m using windows 8.1 and ubuntu 14.04 LTE in a Laptop
<KD_> i cant open my drivers in ubuntu
<KD_> is any body here
<jasonjang> hi~ KD_ 
<KD_> i m facing a problem in my ubuntu operating system
<jasonjang> i know that this is not Ask & Answer channel. . so if U want rapid solving, find another channel. i hope so.
<KD_> ok tnx for this
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
<Rohith> hi
<Rohith> i have one problem in my ubuntu
<Rohith> could any body please help me
<Rohith> is any body there here
<Rohith> am new to here
<Rohith> could you please any body help me
<mhall119> Rohith: what do you need?
<Rohith> i want some suggistion sir
<mhall119> Rohith: I'll help however I can, tell me what you problem or question is
<Rohith> i recently installed ubuntu 14.04
<Rohith> that time i gave only 5 gb memory to root file system
<Rohith> recently it says "root file system has 0 bytes disk space remaining"
<Rohith> how can i increase the memory of root file system
<Rohith> my hard disk capacity is 500
<Rohith> now i use only 100 gb
<mhall119> Rohith: you'll have to boot from a DVD or USB again, then use the program gparted to re-size your partitions
<mhall119> you can't resize them while you're booted from them, which is why you need the DVD/USB
<mhall119> Rohith: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126153/how-to-resize-partitions has instructions that are a little old but should still be accurate
<Rohith> hmm k
<Rohith> am not installed ubuntu software i paid some money in one shop and installed that ubuntu 
<mhall119> Rohith: you might want to ask the people at the shop to resize if for you then
<Rohith> is he accepted for my praposal sir?
<Rohith> i think he is don't know about ubuntu that's y he did like this 
<Rohith> sir do  u have ubuntu software?
<Rohith> i have another doubt
<mhall119> Rohith: I use Ubuntu, yes
<mhall119> if the shop installed it, I would hope they can help you fix your install
<mhall119> otherwise, like I said, the instructions in the link above should do it for you too
<Rohith> k
<Rohith> can i change my hard disk name sir?
<belkinsa> Sigh, do people ever read signs...
<skellat> belkinsa: Which sign do you refer to?  The topic?
<belkinsa> Yeah, the topic, but it's like a sign, isn't?
<skellat> Yep
<mhall119> belkinsa: it's selection bias, you never hear from the ones who *do* read the sign, because they read the sign :)
<belkinsa> Aye, it is.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-31
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> hey dholbach dpm 
<svij> seems that both of you are back from holidays
<dpm> morning svij
<dholbach> hey svij
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> I'm going to be buried in email for a while though and it's my patch pilot day, so don't expect too much attention in the next hours ;-)
<svij> so you're actually pretending that you work? :D
<dholbach> cheeky cheeky Mr Vijayakumaran :)
<svij> oh wow, you copy pasted my name correctly. :D
<dholbach> true, but even more cheeky :-P
<dholbach> I take it you're in a good mood today? :)
<svij> sure ;)
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<svij> hey Kilos 
<elacheche> Morning LoCos!
<Kilos> o/
<Hebert> e ae galera buntu 
<Hebert> uma informação --- qual a versão mais recente do ubuntu 
<Hebert> ?
<CrazyLemon> !br
<ubot5> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Hebert> ok thanks
<dholbach> hey nhaines, jose - how are things? how is UFCS coming on? does anything still need to be organised?
<WaVeR> ping elacheche 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-01
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> nhaines, jose: how are things? how is UFCS coming on? does anything still need to be organised?
<nhaines> dholbach: A list of judges is still sort of a problem.  And there aren't really enough audio submissions or any video submissions.
<nhaines> Although, I've half a mind to pull 30 seconds from Cosmos Laundromat if need be.
<dholbach> ok, I'll blog as well and spread the word
<dholbach> with the judges... what about the suggestions we all sent?
<dholbach> did you guys reach out to any of them?
<elacheche> pong WaVeR 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-02
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> moin dholbach 
<dholbach> hey svij
<svij> dholbach: forgot to mention yesterday that dpm s Portugal Holidays sounds like more fun that Meck-Pomm :P
<dholbach> svij, right :)
<dholbach> I'll be back to more exciting travels at some stage again :)
<svij> sure ;) you're india travel photos from a few years back looked more interesting! ;)
 * dholbach hugs svij
<dpm> I see, it's holiday competition season ;-)
 * dpm hugs svij and dholbach
 * svij rehugs dpm and dholbach
<svij> my summer holidays were actually back in January
<svij> dpm: btw, can you please submit your Ubuntu Phone Talk for ubucon.de asap? The deadline was on monday and yours is missing, we're nearly finished with the first draft of the program schedule :)
 * dholbach hugs dpm back :)
<dholbach> svij, do you have enough submissions?
<svij> dholbach: yep
<dholbach> excellent!
<svij> we had ~13 before monday (the last day) and another ~13 on the last day :)
<svij> dholbach: oh btw, do you may have any suggestion for a place where we could do the second social event on saturday? We're in "Route 66" on Friday, but we don't have a restaurant (or sth similar) for saturday…
<dholbach> how many folks do you expect?
<svij> ~30-50
<svij> or more like 30-40 I think
<dholbach> let me ping doko
<svij> doko?
<dholbach> Matthias doko Klose
<svij> we have 25 registrations for the ubucon so far, 14 ticked the "social event" for saturday
<svij> oh I don't know him
<dholbach> he lives in Berlin too
<svij> is he also coming? :)
<dholbach> he should :)
<svij> great :)
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> thanks doko
<svij> hi doko 
<dholbach> doko, svij is organising ubucon in Berlin later this year
<dholbach> and was trying to think of a place for 30-50 to meet up for drinks and dinner as a social event on the saturday
<dholbach> doko, and svij also asked if you were going to come to ubucon as well ;-)
<dholbach> http://ubucon.de/2015/
<svij> :)
<svij> dholbach: I also had the idea to have a "bug triage" talk/workshop, on how to report and triage bugs on launchpad correctly, what do you think?
<dholbach> sure, sounds like a good idea
<svij> can you do that? :)
<dholbach> I'm not sure
<svij> I'm not really familiar with that topic, that's why I want a talk about that
<svij> "I'm not sure" is the wrong answer.  :D
<dholbach> yeah, I think I'm going to have a few other things on my plate until then
<svij> hmm…
<dholbach> doko, do you have an idea where we could meet up?
<doko> dholbach, I'll be in Hamburg this weekend
<dholbach> bah
<svij> sad, if you still have a recommendation for us, that'll be great
<dholbach> you could try to ping larsu about it
<joseargcapfed> hola a todos hay alguien...
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-03
<Kilos> morning everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij 
<svij> hi Kilos 
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi pleia2 i was sure i sent mine in first but will do the interview thing again
<pleia2> Kilos: hm?
<Kilos> the mail re: interviews
<pleia2> I'm not doing interviews
<Kilos> oh my
<pleia2> I think you're thinking of belkinsa :)
<Kilos> oh my yes sorry.
<pleia2> no worries
<Kilos> i get mixed up
 * genii slides Kilos a fresh coffee
<Kilos> woooo ty genii thats been my problem, not enough of your coffee
<genii> Hehe :)
<belkinsa> Kilos, you were, I remember now.
<Kilos> yay
 * belkinsa didn't dig deep enough
<Kilos> sorry belkinsa 
<belkinsa> Don't be
<belkinsa> Kilos, I looked again and it seems that I don' have your interview answer in my blog
<Kilos> ok ill do it again
<belkinsa> Thanks
<Kilos> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> nhaines, jose: are you contacting possible judges already?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-06
<anant> I got this error after installing ubuntu 16.04 along side of windows 8.1 on my lenovo laptop
<anant> how can I resolve this
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-10
<jo__> ciao qualcuno puo darmi aiuto ?
<CrazyLemon> !it | jo__ 
<ubot5> jo__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jo__> hello can i help me ?
<jo__> i don't enter in bios mode  after installing xubuntu 14.04 help please
<jo__> ok good night
<jo__> ciao a tutti ho un problema ad entrare nel bios dopo aver installato xubuntu  qualcuno mi puo aiutare grazie 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-11
<Kilos> nhaines you need to refresh your expired membership
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-09-04
<urigase> the install ubuntu 1.710
<urigase> 17.10
<urigase> ehe
<urigase> nice
<urigase> bye
